# SSD Bootzeit



## 1chopper1 (2. August 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe mein Windows auf meiner 128GB SSD Karte und habe mir dadurch erhofft, das der pc schnell hochfährt usw. Alle zusätzlichen Programme die ich auf der ssd habe werden auch total schnell ausgeführt, das einzige problem das ich habe ist die hochfahrzeit.
Insgesamt beträgt diese 48 sec. Dabei passiert die ersten 14 sekunden gar nicht auf dem bildschim(schwarz) ab sekunde 14 bis 27 werden angeschlossene geräte angezeigt und ab sekunde 27 kommt der bildschrim mit den 4 windowsfarben die sich treffen, bis er dann aufm desktop ist dauert es nochmal 21 sekunden.

Ich habe mal gehört dass man die ersten 27 sekunden irgendwie unterbinden kann. ich denke mal die ersten 14 sekunden sucht er erstmal die festplatte von der er windows starten soll, auch dass kann man irgendwie verschnellern oder?

Vielen dank für Antworten!! LG


----------



## Onlinestate (2. August 2012)

Hört sich für mich so an, als wäre die Bootreihenfolge falsch.
Wenn man im BIOS sagt, dass zuerst nach CD- oder USB-Bootmedien geschaut werden soll, dann dauert das natürlich etwas länger.
So 10 Sekunden für BIOS, bevor der Bootloader startet, sind denke ich normal. Also in deinem Fall ungefähr die Sekunden 14 bis 27. Die 14 Sekunden davor müsste man eigentlich auf maximal 4 reduzieren können.
Im BIOS gibts auch Optionen wie Fastboot, sollte man natürlich ebenso aktivieren.
Das Ausschalten von irgendwelchen Meldungen bringt in der Regel wenig.
Man könnte noch schauen, ob bspw. AHCI standardmäßig aktiviert ist.

Am besten mal googlen, was sich für dein BIOS an Einstellungen empfiehlt.


----------



## 1chopper1 (3. August 2012)

Im Bios hab ich die reinfolge: windows boot manager, ssd, laufwerk
Hab grad mal die ssd an erste stelle gemacht, hochfahren ging dann aber nicht.
AHCI is aktiviert, sonst ist mir noch die rubrik "post report" aufgefallen die auf 5 sec eingestellt ist, was ist das?

LG


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2012)

Steck mal NUR die SSD dran, alles andere abstecken - wie sieht es dann aus? Den Post Report könntest Du auch abstellen - das könnte so was sein wie Zb 1x das RAM komplett durchlaufen lassen, ob es Fehler aufweist, und/oder anzeige der vorhandenen Laufwerke usw.

War AHCI denn schon aktiviert, oder musstest Du es umstellen?


----------



## 1chopper1 (5. August 2012)

AHCI was schon aktiviert, wenn nur die SSD angeschlossen ist, passiert genau das gleiche wie wenn ich nur die SSD im Bios als Bootoption verwende, also gar nichts.. eig sollte windows doch nur von der SSD zu booten sein?! woran liegt das?


----------



## 1chopper1 (5. August 2012)

Ich habe vor Windows jetzt nochmal neu aufzusetzen, win auf die ssd und den rest auf die hd, jetzt nur ne frage dazu was noch alles besser auf die ssd gehört. So sachen wie grafik treiber?


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2012)

Alles, was genug Platz hat, sollte drauf. 60GB reichen für win7 inkl. aller Treiber und auch Tools wie Antivirenprogramm, Officeprogramme, Browser usw. , d.h. Deine SSD mit 128GB reicht dicke für alles aus, sofern Du nicht dutzende GB an Musik/Videos da ebenfalls unterbringen willst. "sogar" für das ein oder andere Spiel reicht es noch. 

Die Treiber NICHT auf die SSD zu machen wäre sogar dumm, da die beim Booten von Windows ja geladen werden müssen und man den Vorteil der SSD verliert


----------



## 1chopper1 (5. August 2012)

ok hatte nur gehört, dass eine ssd langsamer wird je voller sie wird. Und mit dem booten ist das so normal?


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2012)

1chopper1 schrieb:


> ok hatte nur gehört, dass eine ssd langsamer wird je voller sie wird. Und mit dem booten ist das so normal?



Also, eine SSD wird langsamer, wenn sie fast komplett voll wird - aber das sind auch nur kleine Unterschiede, die Du selber an sich nicht merkst. 128GB sind aber wie gesagt mehr als genug, da musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Ich hab win7, alle Treiber, ALLE Tools, Office und auch einiges an Bildern usw. auf meiner SSD, die nur 60GB hat. 

Wegen des Bootens: keine Ahnung, wie das bei Dir ist - vlt hast du ja auch Programme, die beim Booten mitgeladen werden, NICHT auf der SSD - dann dauert es deswegen natürlich länger, weil der PC auch von Festplatte was laden muss. Außerdem kann es sein, dass bei Deiner Bootreihenfolge die SSD nicht als erstes nach windows gecheckt wird - 14 Sekunden lang GAR nix auf dem Schirm ist nämlich seltsam. Wie ist das denn, wenn Du die SSD, Festplatte(n) UND DVD-Laufwerk komplett absteckst: ist es dann auch erstmal 14 Sekunden Schwarz? Bei meinem PC kommt nach 2-3 Sek schon der DOS-Startschirm mit Aufzählung der Laufwerke, Möglichkeit ins BIOS zu gehen usw.


----------



## Sephriroth (10. August 2012)

Wichtig wäre auch noch falls vorhanden denSATA2 6Gb/s zu verwenden.
Einige Boards haben 3er und 6er.

Das wäre sonst verschenkte Geschwindigkeit.


----------

